# leggett rd. Access



## Mr_Dease (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello,

I have a cabin in Hale and like to fish the smaller streams like the E.B. I also fish the Augres in the spring out of nostalgia for my grandfather and was reading Jim Bedfords book on fly fishing in Mi recently and he seems to indicate there is an access from legget rd. Can anyone verify that for me please?. Again I don't want any special spots...just want an access point for me and my boy.

Best Regards-


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Welcome to the site first off Secondly, read the rules of the river forums. Specific access spots and rivers or streams not listed above or off limit topics except by pm's.


----------



## Mr_Dease (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks. No harm intended...just trying to save some scouting time....little feet move slow. Best of luck this spring.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Ralph Smith said:


> Welcome to the site first off Secondly, read the rules of the river forums. Specific access spots and rivers or streams not listed above or off limit topics except by pm's.


I get my vague ass Au Sable post edited yesterday and yet here's a specific access point out in the open. That makes sense.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I get my vague ass Au Sable post edited yesterday and yet here's a specific access point out in the open. That makes sense.


Wow Jon, what was it about? I know Whit used to be big on the westside for that stuff, but it seems no one cares about this side:sad: I posted something I shouldn't have, and deleted it due to another member sending me a pm. He was right. Sometimes you can get caught up in the moment. If you were posting a hot spot full of steel, you can send me a pm:lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Here you go! There are no secrets anymore. 

http://www.google.com/earth/index.html


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

That post was edited because there was mention of fishing a specific hole under a specific picnic table.

My PM box is always open if you would like to discuss the issue.


----------

